# Mohandiseen



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What's going on, anyone know?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparntly army cordoned off area after arresting two gunmen who were shooting randomly from a building.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

UPDATE: Army combing Mohandessin site of earlier shootings - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am just off the phone lol... according to one friend it was a mentally disturbed man who was randomly shooting.. 

according to another friend.. the guys attacked the the army checkpoint 

and another story is... an armed bank robbery. 

Helicopters are flying above me...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tank parked outside my building... wonder if they would like a cup of tea


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

no need to ask, just get them a thermos


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello boys..lol


They are stopping and searching every single car.. although of course no cars should be on the road.


----------

